
Show HN: Desole 1.0 – opensource error tracking, integrated with AWS - adzicg
https://desole.io
======
adzicg
We just released v1 of Desole, an error-tracking system you can install in
your AWS account. Desole enables organisations to track application exceptions
and errors without having to choose between the convenience of software-as-a-
service and the security of a self-hosted solution.

You fully control the data, so it is easy to enforce compliance, encryption
and data security requirements. At the same time, Desole uses highly-scalable
AWS resources that can easily handle massive traffic, and auto-size on demand,
so you do not have to worry about operating costs or administration.

The first version brings integration with CloudWatch metrics, S3 storage,
ElasticSearch and AWS Pinpoint.

------
wheresvic1
Would it be possible to self-host this without AWS services?

~~~
adzicg
Not really, it depends on AWS Lambda and SNS too tightly

